

Schemepy: embed a Scheme interpreter in your python app - cturner
http://schemepy.thousandparsec.net/

======
dmpayton
See also: <http://www.biostat.wisc.edu/~annis/creations/PyLisp/>

Which also points to: <http://hkn.eecs.berkeley.edu/~dyoo/python/pyscheme/>
and: <http://www.xs4all.nl/~yduppen/site/psyche.html>

------
DarkShikari
Reminds me of Greenspun's Tenth Rule:

"Any sufficiently complicated C or Fortran program contains an ad hoc,
informally-specified, bug-ridden, slow implementation of half of Common Lisp."

